
AirPods Pro Launching on October 30 - fnordsensei
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/28/apple-airpods-pro-october-30/
======
xattt
Is hearing aid design going to be moving to match the appearance of wireless
consumer earphones, like the AirPods?

Given the general acceptance of individual impairments in an inclusive
society, and given the design language of hearing aids made in the past to
"hide" the impairment (i.e. being skin-tone), I think that that this will be
the case in the next 10-20 years.

I make the prediction that there will no difference in appearance and design
of devices made for medical use and casual consumer use in that timeframe.

------
Hates_
Yesterday's discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378197)

------
shaki-dora
AirPods are a bit too pricey for my taste, and I actually don't care about
headphone cables that much.

But from a purely technical point-of-view, I cannot deny that these are a
somewhat impressive feat of technology, especially miniaturisation and power
efficiency. It's the rare product where I would have guessed another decade or
so of progress needs to pass to make it feasible.

